# Do you use a multicooker?



## Irwin (Dec 18, 2021)

Multicookers seem to be the latest rage in cooking appliances. You can use them as a slow cooker, pressure cooker, rice cooker, steamer... you can bake in some of them...

So, are they any good?


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 18, 2021)

No clue.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2021)

My stove does all of that and more, so no. I wouldn't know.


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 18, 2021)

Just a pressure cooker....


----------



## Knight (Dec 18, 2021)

When you say  multicooker did you mean something like these.

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...VEiCtBh0YsgxMEAQYASABEgLUNfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Or this?

https://www.target.com/p/aroma-20-c...VPg2tBh3CWA_QEAQYAiABEgKudfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Depends on what you want to make, we have both & use each with success.


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 18, 2021)

My pressure cooker works fine for cooking rice and spare ribs, also use and air type of oven from wolf gang puck, that one I prefer because it does not have  digital controls that fail.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> My pressure cooker works fine for cooking rice and spare ribs, also use and air type of oven from wolf gang puck, that one I prefer because it does not have  digital controls that fail.


Yes I use my pressure cooker on the stove top when I need to, works great.

Don't like food cooked in a crock pot or slow cooker.
 much nicer from a low oven.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 18, 2021)

My toaster oven, microwave, and kitchen range are enough for me.

I had a crockpot, but I've always been reluctant to leave heat-producing appliances unattended.  

The crockpot was nice for warming food at potluck get-togethers.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 19, 2021)

Never tried one.  I have a slow cooker, range with oven, and microwave I use for all my cooking.  I don't want to put out more money when I've already got what I need.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 19, 2021)

After a bit of research, it seems like these multi-cookers are just electric pressure cookers with a bunch of other settings that you'll probably never use. They're fairly inexpensive, though, so I might get one. Being able to cook a bird or roast in 1/3 the time as a slow cooker would be convenient.


----------



## Knight (Dec 19, 2021)

Irwin said:


> After a bit of research, it seems like these multi-cookers are just electric pressure cookers with a bunch of other settings that you'll probably never use. They're fairly inexpensive, though, so I might get one. Being able to cook a bird or roast in 1/3 the time as a slow cooker would be convenient.


Think of it as a tool. Not something you use everyday but it does what you need it to do.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2021)

Irwin said:


> After a bit of research, it seems like these multi-cookers are just electric pressure cookers with a bunch of other settings that you'll probably never use. They're fairly inexpensive, though, so I might get one. Being able to cook a bird or roast in 1/3 the time as a slow cooker would be convenient.


Why not just use your oven Irwin?


----------



## Remy (Dec 19, 2021)

Those insta pot type things scare me because they are a pressure cooker. I have been interested in trying to get over that fear and get one because I think they would be good to use in the summer. I don't use my oven in the summer and even the stove top adds heat.

I don't have a toaster oven type device as I don't have room. Wouldn't mind one. I'll look into this multicooker.


----------



## Remy (Dec 19, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Why not just use your oven Irwin?


Do you use your oven all year? I don't. I sure miss it in the summer but I won't turn that hot box on. Love it in the winter for baked potatoes, veggie burgers and all that. Plus it helps heat the apartment.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 19, 2021)

Irwin said:


> After a bit of research, it seems like these multi-cookers are just electric pressure cookers with a bunch of other settings that you'll probably never use. They're fairly inexpensive, though, so I might get one. Being able to cook a bird or roast in 1/3 the time as a slow cooker would be convenient.


Irwin:
  If you have the room get (1) a slow cooker, that's great to put your whole meal in, in the morning & have it ready to ea 6 to 8 hrs. late.  I do put in my meat, potatoes, carrots & other things.

(2)  An air fryer,  they are great to cook anything without the food sitting in grease. Also fast cooking.

(3)  A Pressure cooker, that will cut down your cooking time by about half, also makes things very moist.  They have lots of safeties on them nowadays so they don't explode or do other things.
    A friend has one of the ones you're talking about & he loved it as two units in one.  A slow cooker & also a Pressure cooker so he can cook slow or fast.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 19, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Why not just use your oven Irwin?


Why should I use my oven and not a pressure cooker?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2021)

There are times when dry oven heat makes meats and casseroles taste better. You mentioned roasts.

You cant get that by boiling in a pressure cooker.

But each to his own taste.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 19, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Irwin:
> If you have the room get (1) a slow cooker, that's great to put your whole meal in, in the morning & have it ready to ea 6 to 8 hrs. late.  I do put in my meat, potatoes, carrots & other things.
> 
> (2)  An air fryer,  they are great to cook anything without the food sitting in grease. Also fast cooking.
> ...


We have a slow cooker, and it works good, but you have to allow for the food to cook all day, so it takes planning. A pressure cooker does the same thing in a lot less time. I don't know if there's any difference in the cooked food. Some of these multicookers can also function as an air fryer.

It takes like an hour to bake a potato in the oven but only about 15 minutes in a pressure cooker. So that would be handy.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 19, 2021)

I bought one heard from someone who at least tried all the fancy settings 
while the idea of cooking things in small amount of time ... the reality for me was you needed to learn the settings on your own through trial and error ... airfryer seemed to be same way as well 

Now what killed both for me and why they live in the pantry is the pressure cooker i bought is a pain to clean
airfryer similar if grease on it takes a bit of effort and breaded things stick to racks etc.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2021)

Irwin said:


> It takes like an hour to bake a potato in the oven but only about 15 minutes in a pressure cooker. So that would be handy.


A baked potato in the oven tastes entirely different than a.... steamed potato in a pressure cooker. 

I'd never heat up an oven for just one potato, though.

Remember, it takes several minutes for the PC to come up to pressure before timing.

Ok, I'll leave ya alone now


----------



## Irwin (Dec 19, 2021)

Jeni said:


> I bought one heard from someone who at least tried all the fancy settings
> while the idea of cooking things in small amount of time ... the reality for me was you needed to learn the settings on your own through trial and error ... airfryer seemed to be same way as well
> 
> Now what killed both for me and why they live in the pantry is the pressure cooker i bought is a pain to clean
> airfryer similar if grease on it takes a bit of effort and breaded things stick to racks etc.


Thank you for that information! Some of them have a non-stick coating, but the one I was going to get is stainless steel, which would probably be a pain in the butt to clean, like you described.


----------



## Knight (Dec 19, 2021)

In my post #5 I mentioned two items that we have that we use. We also have a Zenchef air fryer & Breville toaster oven. Oviously not all are used at the same time. They are tools to be used depending on what we want to make. Of course we have the standard gas oven.

We bought a Hamilton Beach 22 quart electric oven thinking it would be a good way to roast large proteins like an 18lb. turkey. But converted that to using it like a bano de maria to make regular Puerto Rican flan & then a variety flavored flans. Then onto cheese cake in a variety of flavors. Instead of the smaller ways to make flans or cheese cakes we use a 9x12 deep glass baking dish. As gifts to our neighbors they love getting either a cake or flan. The favorite is one made with Amoretto liqueur. 

All tools to make eating taste good.


----------



## Devi (Dec 19, 2021)

Mmm. Amaretto is delicious!


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 30, 2021)

I've never heard of multicookers.  Not sure what an instant pot is either.  
The only small appliance I have is a crock pot.  and I'm with Aunt Bea- I don't believe in leaving them unattended either.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 30, 2021)

I've decided not to buy one. Between the traditional oven, the microwave, the toaster oven, and the slow-cooker, I think we have enough ways to cook a piece of meat.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 30, 2021)

My daughter has one and loves it. 
  I'd be afraid some part of it would fail. I have an old electric pressure cooker I bought when we first got married. I still use it but had to replace the control once and my dad had to replace the plastic feet with metal ones but it still works. The gasket has been replaced a few times also. This old Presto pressure cooker doesn't owe me a thing..
 Before I would buy one I'd look into the price of replacement parts. Sometimes they cost more than a new machine.


----------



## old medic (Dec 31, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I've decided not to buy one. Between the traditional oven, the microwave, the toaster oven, and the slow-cooker, I think we have enough ways to cook a piece of meat.


We use ours, (Instapot Brand) more often than the others combined. We actually got a 2nd one, had a 3 qt, added a 5qt. There is a learning curve, but part of the fun. Best hard boiled eggs you will ever peal, Will make the toughest cheap ribs melt in your mouth, left over carcass and veggies become soup broth bases in 15 minutes, no added salt or preservatives. Have also done yogurts and cheesecakes...


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 31, 2021)

old medic said:


> We use ours, (Instapot Brand) more often than the others combined. We actually got a 2nd one, had a 3 qt, added a 5qt. There is a learning curve, but part of the fun. Best hard boiled eggs you will ever peal, Will make the toughest cheap ribs melt in your mouth, left over carcass and veggies become soup broth bases in 15 minutes, no added salt or preservatives. Have also done yogurts and cheesecakes...


That certainly sounds good!  
I've also heard many things can be made in crock pots, but even with online recipes and little cookbooks that came with it, I've never ventured beyond corned beef, pot roast, and occasionally chicken.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 2, 2022)

I have slow-cooked chuck roasts several times and despite increased seasonings, they call come out tasting very bland


----------



## Mandee (Jan 2, 2022)

I had one of these cookers and found it more trouble than it was worth. Food stuck to the 'non stick' pan which
was awkward and heavy to lift out and wash even the lid was heavy, I gave up on it in the end.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 2, 2022)

Never heard of them, not likely bother with it. New stove does almost all of that.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Jan 2, 2022)

Probably get one of those multicookers since I saw an empty spot on the kitchen counter. Can't have an empty spot!
Wait a minute, that is the spot for the rice cooker or bread machine, I've just been told.
Those two are the ones I use a lot, so I'll have to wait till something else on the counter breaks.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 2, 2022)

After reading up on the new Air Fryers, I had decided that I didn't want one....well.. my son gave me one for Christmas...lol...since Christmas I've cooked in it twice, first was tater tots which turned out good, next was a pork chop which was just ok but was a very unpleasing gray color...so I'll try it a few more times before I retire it to the bottom shelf in the laundry room... beside the instant pot.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 2, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> I have slow-cooked chuck roasts several times and despite increased seasonings, they call come out tasting very bland


I've made some pretty good chuck roasts in our slow cooker. Did you sear it first?


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 3, 2022)

Irwin said:


> I've made some pretty good chuck roasts in our slow cooker. Did you sear it first?


Mine turn out great.. but I don't sear it first.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2022)

Do you use a multicooker?​
Yes, my stove.


----------

